# I'm looking to buy my first kayak



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Dear Mountainbuzz

OK so here is the deal we as a family are interested on getting into kayaking and we have purchased boats for my son and husband and I am looking to get a boat. I am interested in doing class 2 and 3 water have taken a couple lessons and been to a couple pool sessions but still just don’t have a clue as to what would be the best boat for me to purchase. So I was wondering if there are any middle age women out there who are involved in kayaking (whitewater that is) who would be willing to provide some input. I am 5`2.5” and weigh around 115# again not looking to do any big water but would like some moderate river running and learn a little about surfing. Thanks in advance for your input 

wife of one_elk


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not a middle aged woman, but my wife paddles a Jackson Fun Series. She is very happy with it. Sounds like it would fit your bill.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

I would look into jackson also I weigh 125 and wavesport project 42 is a great playboat for us smaller paddlers.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Look at the Jackson Fun series and their Hero series- two great all around boats. The Funs are more aggressive and playful the Heros are more volume and will feel safer to start with-- depends on your personality as to which way you go there but demo both if you can. Both will surf.
Another to look at is Liquid Logic's CR series.


----------



## mojomom (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm definitely a middle aged woman (at least if I live to 100) and about your size 5'5", 115. I've been kayaking about 10 years. Currently I paddle an EZG 42 most of the time and love it. It's a friendly boat, but maybe a bit aggressive for an adult to learn in. It's really a great little river runner. The Fun is a little less aggressive, but still relatively small. If you are more tentative I'd suggest comething on the creeker end of river running, becuase you'll feel a bit safer. The Jackson Hero fits the bill, but just for me, the smaller Hero is still a bit big to be really comfortable and the Sidekick is just a little small. The Diesel is a good boat, but again the smaller one feels a bit big to me. I really like the look of the smaller Mamba for a smaller woman and am going to check one out for myself. Currently my "big boat" is an old GT 7.5, that's past its prime (just like me).


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got a Wavesport EZ that treated me well as a boat to learn in. I'd be willing to part with it cheap knowing it was going towards exposing another person to this great sport.


----------



## humandynamo (Apr 2, 2007)

*My 3-D would be perfect!*

I have a perception 3-D I am selling. It would be perfect for what you describe. Obviously, I could be biased so take in replies, or posts about this. However, if you aren't a hard core class 5 boater, I recommend something cheap, solid, easy to roll, and stable. The Jackson kayaks are awesome, however slow, and harder to roll than a narrow, little bit longer boat. This boat is a little longer, narrower, but short and reponsive with a planing hull. It surfs very well. If I am off cue, let me know. Anyone...



one_elk said:


> Dear Mountainbuzz
> 
> OK so here is the deal we as a family are interested on getting into kayaking and we have purchased boats for my son and husband and I am looking to get a boat. I am interested in doing class 2 and 3 water have taken a couple lessons and been to a couple pool sessions but still just don’t have a clue as to what would be the best boat for me to purchase. So I was wondering if there are any middle age women out there who are involved in kayaking (whitewater that is) who would be willing to provide some input. I am 5`2.5” and weigh around 115# again not looking to do any big water but would like some moderate river running and learn a little about surfing. Thanks in advance for your input
> 
> wife of one_elk


----------



## Tracy N (May 8, 2008)

mojomom said:


> Currently I paddle an EZG 42 most of the time and love it. It's a friendly boat, but maybe a bit aggressive for an adult to learn in. It's really a great little river runner.


Good for you for getting your entire family into kayaking! I grew up paddling flatwater (solo in a tandam canoe) Dad put eye-bolts into the bumpers of my mustang so I could tie down my boats I got my first whitewater boat (a hand me down from my Dad, who got it from my little brother) 3-1/2 years ago and can't get enough! I'm your size and although I don't feel very middle aged-definately double twenty. I started paddling an ezg42 (LOL on the quote, "a bit agressive") and was paddling it on moderate class 4 inside a couple of years. I loved my ezg42, it river ran and surfed well and did beautiful stern squirts off the longer stern. I added a Burn last year for class 4-5 creeks, although it's too big to be much fun on 2-3. I bought a star one day in an eddy thinking it's be good for my son, but I've paddled it all over and love it on play runs and big water (Ottawa-style) My 2 cents is too not get talked into too big of a boat for moderate runs. You'll learn balance and edge control surfing and playing in a good fitting smaller boat. If you're just getting started give yourself time and keep a sense of humor at first, but keep at it!


----------



## monkeyshowpictures (Feb 28, 2008)

*Don't listen*

Tracy is giving you good advice. Ez and the 3d are way to big for you and you will feel like you are up to your chin in the cockpits. I don't recomend getting a 3d or some other old playboat. These boats are not designed for some one your size and just because it is old does not mean it is more forgiving. Jackson funs or Hero's are a good suggestion. Get in the boats, paddle them if possible and then choose. Have fun.


----------



## demshitz (May 7, 2008)

*Pyranha Ammo*

You might like the Small Ammo. Its a River runner with a planing hull, which allows it to surf.

.: www.pyranha.com :.

Demos

Pyranha kayaks will be available to Demo next week at Paddlefest in Buena Vista. Along with Free clinics from Team Pyranha paddlers.


----------

